# Lola kidded! Triplets : ) : (



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lola kidded tonight around 7. She had only lost her ligs a few hours before I didn't think she was that close. I wasn't there. She had triplets. When we came home 2 were mostly dry and the third was still in the sac on the ground deceased. I tried to get him going but it was way too late.  He was perfect fully developed. I wish I had been there I am sure I could have saved him. :tears:

The other 2 are doing real well. They are buck and doe. Here are photos. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.277801685628657.66561.121645621244265&type=1


----------



## MarthaBella (Mar 15, 2012)

So sorry you lost the little boy but happy that two of them are fine! A girl and a boy...yay!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of the one kid, but so glad that the other two are healthy. They are really cute.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 

Sorry you lost one


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are adorable! Congratulations Logan! :clap: Sorry you lost the little guy though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry you lost one...  :hug: but congrats on the others.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I realize it happens but I wish I had been there to give him a shot. 
The other two are doing great. I just added more photos of them.


----------

